# Das-6 pro great price



## calw123 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi people,

I've found a DAS-6 pro the 850w model for £97 with free delivery is this the cheapest out there or does anyone know of a cheaper one?

Cheers Cal


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good price!
Is it from an online shop?


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

good price ,i got mine from the group buy on clean your car was about 105 pounds inc dly and came in its own bag . khalid


----------



## calw123 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ye its an online paintshop supplier just wanted to check they have the normal das-6 500w for £65


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any chance of a hyperlink?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been waiting for this for a couple of days now, no link here from the op.

I Goggled it, i found no results, for the pro for £97.00 with free delivery.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys, does anyone know who does the cheapest da pro polisher on the market at the moment.

Many thanks.


----------



## Phoenix69 (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe this is the one he found? Its Ex Vat though...

http://www.autopaint-pro.co.uk/kestral-das-6-power-plus-850w-sander--polisher-1509-p.asp

:buffer:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Think your right phoenix as that site also has the normal das6 for 65 ex VAT like he said


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

perhaps this one but its £8,95 P+P

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/polishing-machines-c-71.html?osCsid=d80dc6c5a1381f65e59149783a809f6b


----------



## calw123 (Feb 10, 2011)

Phoenix69 said:


> Maybe this is the one he found? Its Ex Vat though...
> 
> http://www.autopaint-pro.co.uk/kestral-das-6-power-plus-850w-sander--polisher-1509-p.asp
> 
> :buffer:


thats the one didnt realise it was excluding VAT :wall: Wounded


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Shinearama do it for £115. I bought it at that price.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi aarongti, i have looked up on shinearama, and it appears they don't sell a pro version for £115, wish they did.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

We sell the DAS-6 PRO for £120 delivered, although happy to match their price. Ours comes with a canvas carry case as well.


----------



## Cossiemartin (Jan 12, 2012)

So what's ur best price then ?? 

C


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> We sell the DAS-6 PRO for £120 delivered, although happy to match their price. Ours comes with a canvas carry case as well.


I'd like to know your best price too, in the need of a kit with polishes and pads etc, can you do a good deal?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I already have a DA, but maybe a Group buy on a starter kit would be good for those in need of one? I'm sure CYC would get alot of orders  :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> We sell the DAS-6 PRO for £120 delivered, although happy to match their price. Ours comes with a canvas carry case as well.


I'd be interested to know this too...


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Real good price for great polisher..D/A


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> I already have a DA, but maybe a Group buy on a starter kit would be good for those in need of one? I'm sure CYC would get alot of orders  :thumb:


gb would be a good idea as i would be interested @ the right price.


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

This is the best idea yet. I was going to order one tomorrow but can wait to see what CYC might do?


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

yep, mee too price depending


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear, I've opened a can of worms! Sorry tim!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Any news from cyc on this yet ?


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd be interested too as I'm in the market to invest if the price is right....


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Im in the market for my 1st Machine polisher and am tempted by the DAS 6 PRO come on CYC.......


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

Me too! Was gonna buy a DAS-6 but if CYC do a good deal might be tempted for the pro


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

lee1977 said:


> Im in the market for my 1st Machine polisher and am tempted by the DAS 6 PRO come on CYC.......


+1

I want one before the weekend too...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi aarongti, i have looked up on shinearama, and it appears they don't sell a pro version for £115, wish they did.


KES-DAS6PROUK	Kestrel DAS6 PRO UK Plug (kit)	1 @ £114.95
*	Shipping Free Shipping (2-4 days) :	£0.00
*	Total charged :	£114.95

Copied from the confirmation email.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a waiting game


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Still no news then 😢


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Do they actually know about this thread? Who do we need to email? 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

I phoned them today but forgot to mention the thread, but they recommended this machine and kit;

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...as-6-pro-sonus-and-menzerna-kit/prod_677.html

But would I need 4'' pads to start with too? The kit shows that your only getting one of each pad but what size is it?

Anyone used this kit, if so what is their verdict for a beginner?

And Jordan, I think the guy we need to email is Tim?!

Cheers, Dan


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah guys you're best e-mailing tim at cyc :thumb:


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Yeah guys you're best e-mailing tim at cyc :thumb:


Ive just dropped him an email.

Shall we start a list of interest depending on price etc?

Just so he knows its worth while?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I just got one off shinerama dude...125 quid for the das6pro...and three 4 " hex logic pads. 
And next day delivery  
Not too bad I don't think 
Myt have been a cheeky dis code in there tool ;-)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scott_VXR said:


> I just got one off shinerama dude...125 quid for the das6pro...and three 4 " hex logic pads.
> And next day delivery
> Not too bad I don't think
> Myt have been a cheeky dis code in there tool ;-)


Scott to top it off PB has bags £6.99 with free delivery, glad it worked


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Wicked..thanks mate. Cheers for your help


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dan1587 said:


> I phoned them today but forgot to mention the thread, but they recommended this machine and kit;
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...as-6-pro-sonus-and-menzerna-kit/prod_677.html
> 
> ...


Did they say what price this would e on a group purchase?

I'm not 100% sure I need all that stuff with it tho!

Hopefully buying a white seat Leon FR soon, so want it for that.
Jordna

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

jordanogrady said:


> Did they say what price this would e on a group purchase?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I need all that stuff with it tho!
> 
> ...


I forgot to ask how much it will be on a group purchase mate! But still pretty tempted to order if I've heard nothing by the end of the day I think!


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dan1587 said:


> I forgot to ask how much it will be on a group purchase mate! But still pretty tempted to order if I've heard nothing by the end of the day I think!


Well, I'm tempted too, but not to buy a new one! eBay, or sales section....

Would be good to get one new tho!

I'm new to it, so need to read into what I'll need for a white car...(seat leon) pads, polish and everything.. (that's another thread tho...)

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

I've sent them an email to the [email protected] email address.... See what response I get and will post up here.


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Let us know what response u get.. I'm in the same boat as you..!!!

New and learning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

Are these polisher just as good as say a £300 polisher?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Type.R said:


> Are these polisher just as good as say a £300 polisher?


The DAS-6 is used by alot on here, I have one and now wouldn't be without it!


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

No reply as of yet?? Anyone else any wiser? 




Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Non the wiser here... Are CYC going to come back to us.. !!!!!!


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Hercs74 said:


> Non the wiser here... Are CYC going to come back to us.. !!!!!!


I've no idea. I have emailed them with no reply! So who knows?

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Don't think they are going to get back to us guys, think I might have to buy one at retail price!


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dan1587 said:


> Don't think they are going to get back to us guys, think I might have to buy one at retail price!


Yeah thats the feeling I get, but a simple email saying no would be nice, seen as tho i have actually emailed the shop!

Jordan


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

jordanogrady said:


> Yeah thats the feeling I get, but a simple email saying no would be nice, seen as tho i have actually emailed the shop!
> 
> Jordan


Must be busy mate, it has only been a day after all.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dan1587 said:


> Must be busy mate, it has only been a day after all.


I'm sure there is some reason behind it...

Jordan


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

jordanogrady said:


> I've sent them an email to the [email protected] email address.... See what response I get and will post up here.
> 
> Jordan
> 
> ...


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Hercs74 said:


> jordanogrady said:
> 
> 
> > I've sent them an email to the [email protected] email address.... See what response I get and will post up here.
> ...


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

A little disappointing


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok Tim has emailed, and he's letting me know this afternoon if they can participate again.
Fingers crossed for another group purchase!


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Are these mains powered or need a transformer??


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Get the one of shinerama lads...mine come today. 125 delivered...that's with three 4" hex logic pads aswell. Don't think that's bad tbh.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scott_VXR said:


> Get the one of shinerama lads...mine come today. 125 delivered...that's with three 4" hex logic pads aswell. Don't think that's bad tbh.


That was quick Scott, let me see the pics after you give it a try


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

ok there is a new buy on! £100 I think with a bag
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Will do mate...express delivery


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ordered mine from CYC this morning... Hoorah...


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

gona put my order in today too. Crackin deal.


----------

